# Maths hat



## 28329

My 4 year old daughter has come home from school with a letter saying they've to make a maths hat at home by friday. I've no clue what i'm doing so any ideas would be accepted. She does want glitter and fluffy stuff on it but that's all she says. Thank you in advance.


----------



## fuzzballxxx

id get a big sheet of card and roll it from one corner to another to create a cone type shape. put glitter and sprinkles on it and then maybe make some plus signs, take away signs and equals sign to stick on it. put some numbers on it and i think that's about it, not sure if its any help but just an idea.


----------



## 28329

You're a star. Thank you. That's a great help.


----------



## fuzzballxxx

no worries, have fun x


----------



## jane99

My son's school had a maths week too - must have been a national thing.

They didnt specify a hat but we sent Thomas (reception) class in as a dice. Other kids were dressed as:

James Bond (No. 7)
Space Shuttle (5, 4, 3, 2, 1 blast-off)
Fireman (999)
Calculators drawn on old white T-shirts
Sukudo on another T-shirt
101 dalmations


----------

